# Looking for options for my son..and why?



## Trevor_Calse23 (Sep 25, 2018)

between the diamond and the bear, they are very similar in specs. The diamond offers a 7in brace while the bear offers a 6.5 in brace height, making both of these bows very forgiving. the bear comes in at 32in axel to axel and the diamond is a 31in ata, so they are both very compact bows. both have plenty adjustability with both being able to go from about 5 to 70 pounds draw weight, and 15-30in draw length on the diamond and 12-30 on the cruzer. the diamond has 80% let off while the cruzer has 75%. I owned a diamond for a fairly long time and liked it for that time. Never any experience with bear. both seem like great bows for the price points and adjustability is no problem with either of these bows. Hope i helped in your decision.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Of the options you listed, I think the PSE is the better option. IMHO, it has a better back wall and "feels" to me like a higher quality bow than the others.....


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

My two cents, probably tooo late. Used Mathews Chill, SDX(short draw). Just buy and sell draw mods as you need, Switch out limbs as you need. 12-13 is a weird age for youth archery. The bows that fit them the best are women's bows- all to often pink and girly. The Chill SDX, wow. Its the answer. My boy was at that age last year. I bought a SDX with 50- 60 pound limbs. , and changed em out to 30-40. As he gets bigger- we can probably sneak 43 44 out of em? Then we will go back the 50 60 lbs-ers down 47 48? I have a collection of mods that I will probably start selling as he grows through them. The only way he outgrows it, is if he grows beyond a 28 inch draw. Genetics say this will not be an issue...

Gotta say, last year on the 3d courses.. guys were like...damn that 13 year old has a nicer rig than me! 

The problem with ultra adjustable bows--- they just don't perform throughout their range. My first archery mentor, many years ago gave some very great advice- NOTHING is free in archery. This was financial advice, form advice, gear advice, and advice on your approach to the sport. In short, no bow can do it all...and do it all well. Some of the Mathews bows, with the range of draw mods, and the narrow window of limb weight may bend this rule. Sure - not free, some financial costs involved....but remember nothings free. This is a bow that will PERFORM, aaaannnd grow with the shooter. Just gotta spend a little along the way! 

I hope my kid keeps shooting forever. BUT, if he says ta heck with it...That SDX may just be MY next rig.


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

My Son had the Cruiser and we loved it, I'd recommend it to anyone. Not familiar with the other one you listed


----------



## Valkyriehunting (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't think you can find a better value and more adjustable bow than a Mission Hype DTX or Craze. They really are a great buy and have a large range of draw weight and lengths so they can grow with your son. Also they're ridiculously quiet with a nice draw cycle.


----------



## RobertGate (Aug 15, 2017)

I think PSE Stinger is better bow for kids, imo. As it's designed for beginners.


----------

